# Difference between beardies and dwarf beardies?



## nevtalath (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knew the differences and if you can get a throw back from normal beardies?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

There are a few different species of Bearded Dragon, the most common ones in captivity are: Pogona barbata (Eastern), Pogona vitticeps (Central) and Dwarf Bearded Dragon Pogona henrylawsoni.
So unless the beardies that you are referring to have been crossbred (if you are from overseas then its highly likely they have been) you cannot get "throwbacks", if they have been crossbred yes it is possible.

Thanks Gex


----------



## Dotora (Mar 24, 2010)

Apart from what is listed above the only way you can get a dwarf beardie is if you dont feed it and it is malnutritioned which is not healthy for the lizard at all.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2010)

Dwarf beardies arn't actual dwarfs.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Dotora said:


> Apart from what is listed above the only way you can get a dwarf beardie is if you dont feed it and it is malnutritioned which is not healthy for the lizard at all.


No that would just be a sick, undersized beardie.

Thanks Gex


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> There are a few different species of Bearded Dragon, the most common ones in captivity are: Pogona barbata (Eastern), Pogona vitticeps (Central) and Dwarf Bearded Dragon Pogona henrylawsoni.
> So unless the beardies that you are referring to have been crossbred (if you are from overseas then its highly likely they have been) you cannot get "throwbacks", if they have been crossbred then yes it is possible.
> 
> Thanks Gex



Sorry I made a mistake, Dwarf Bearded Dragon's are Pogona minor, Pogona henrylawsoni are Pygmy Bearded Dragon's AKA Blacksoil BD and Rankins BD
The Bearded Dragons that are refereed to as Dwarf BD overseas like in the UK for example are most commonly a P.henrylawsoni and P.vitticeps hybrid.
Thanks Gex


----------



## damian83 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Sorry I made a mistake, Dwarf Bearded Dragon's are Pogona minor, Pogona henrylawsoni are Pygmy Bearded Dragon's AKA Blacksoil BD and Rankins BD
> The Bearded Dragons that are refereed to as Dwarf BD overseas like in the UK for example are most commonly a P.henrylawsoni and P.vitticeps hybrid.
> Thanks Gex


 

yep agreed, the minor is dwarfed 
as much as i know the pogona brevis and henrilawsoni are supposedly the same species just living in different areas
richard w wells initally found the henrilawsoni, i have had the chance to meet and talk to him Richard W. Wells - Wikispecies
his things are intersting
Acanthophis wellsei.
he and another bloke found them and named them different names, and went to court and allowe it to be named under both names (from what he told me)
i am actually thinking of trying to find him, if he still lives in his old house up the rd


----------



## chiendeprairie (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,
it's sometimes difficult
ordinary, Dwarf bearded dragon is P.minor minor like R.Mailloux writed on his website: Sandfire Dragon Ranch, he writed too it's P.minor minima the smallest bearded dragon
but the word dwarf is not very good because P.henrylawsoni is small too so in Europe like the Germany or the France...
we use dwarf bearded dragon for the P.henrylawsoni because smallest than P.vitticeps

There are 3 species on the market here: 
P.vitticeps the most popular with too many color morph and a german giant morph (an animal heavier than normal vitticeps)
P.henrylawsoni become more popular the 2 last years, many animals available, i breed them 6 years ago
P.minor mitchelli (mitchell's bearded dragon) is here too but only between breeder, not in a fair. i started to breed them.
For others species, somes guys think maybe there is only P.barbata, only in Germany, but not sure

a picture for 1 years old males  (P.vitticeps here is a super translucent morph)


----------

